# Teichumbau, Filtergraben, Erweiterung und Fragen über Fragen...



## klabautermann (9. Sep. 2018)

Hallo!
Seit 2009 bin ich angemeldet mit dem festen Vorsatz den Teich (in manchen Augen vermutlich eine Pfütze) zu erweitern...aber es kam immer was dazwischen und die Notwendigkeit bestand nicht zwingend.
Nun ist es aber soweit, nachdem der Buchsbaumzünsler ganze Arbeit geleistet hat und uns sowohl im Vorgarten als auch im "Hauptgarten" gut 35m Hecke und zahlreiche jahrelang gepflegte Buchsbaumkugeln zerstört hat, wird nun der Garten ein bischen umgestaltet. Hierbei soll der vorhandeneTeich geringfügig in der Fläche vergrößert werden und die Seitenwände begradigt werden um ggf. mal "abzutauchen".
Nach langem stöbern im Netz und stundenlangem lesen in verschiedenen Foren möchte ich einen Filtergraben anlegen, dazu steht ca.die gleiche Fläche zur Verfügung( geschätzt 75% der Teichfläche).
Hierzu stellen sich mir noch viele Fragen hinsichtlich der Ausführung in Bezug auf Tiefe, Bodenaufbau, Wasserführung etc.. Darüberhinaus gibt´s noch detaillierteTechnikfragen die ich dann noch formulieren werde.
Geplant ist erst der Aufbau des Filtergraben um die Pflanzen umziehen zu können, danach den Umbau des Hauptteichs der mit Bodenablauf, Skimmer und "Zielsaugtechnik" von Naturagart (teilweise bereits gebraucht vorhanden) ausgestattet werden soll. Ziel ist es den momentan verbauten 4-KammerFilter (versteckt in der Holzkiste) nicht mehr zu benutzen, sondern den Filtergraben soo zu gestalten das er quasi "Schlammfallen" hat.
Die momentan verbaute Pumpe (ca. 5Jahre alt, 4500l/h, 60W) wird vermutlich nicht weiter ausreichen, aber das wird später geklärt, da ich auch einen Luftheber im Hinterkopf habe...der kann aber nur bei nahezu gleicher Wasserhöhe zwischen Teich und Filtergraben zur Verwendung kommen !?.
Fische sind nicht geplant, die Goldfische und Moderlischen? die drin sind hat mein Sohn in den letzten 12 Jahren vom Nachbarn geschenkt bekommen...und die werden uns sowieso verlassen...Nachbarskatzen streunen hier und ein Eisvogel hat sich auch schon blicken lassen in den vergangenen Jahren.
Vorab mal ein paar Bilder vom momentanen Zustand (vor dem Kirschlorbeer wurde schon "gewütet").
Hinweise zur Auslegung vom Filtergraben wären für mich momentan zwecks Planung sehr hilfreich, wäre nett wenn mir dabei geholfen würde.

Ich werde nicht täglich hier schauen können, deshalb bitte nicht "sauer" sein wenn es nicht gleich ein feedback meinerseits kommt.

Gruß, Bernd


----------



## Zacky (9. Sep. 2018)

Hallo.

...schaue doch nochmal in die Rubrik "Teichbaudokumentation"...ich denke, da wirst Du auf fündig, da hier auch bereits viele Schwimmteiche mit Filtergräben gebaut wurden. In den Doku bekommst Du mehr oder weniger auch schon gebündelte Informationen zum Aufbau bzw. direkte Links in die Diskussionen zum Teichbau.


----------



## klabautermann (12. Sep. 2018)

N´Abend!
Auf der "Skizze" wie ich mir den Teich mit Filtergraben in etwa vorstelle. Der Filtergraben wird ca.10-20cm höher liegen als der Teich um einen kleinen Bachlauf zurück in den Teich zu bewerkstelligen. Zwischen beiden gibt es einen Weg mit kleiner "Brücke".
Die Ausführung des Filtergraben ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. 
Ich war vor einigen Wochen bei einem Teichbesitzer der über Kleinanzeigen Pflanzen "verkaufte", mit einem für mich riesengroßem Koiteich (ca. 6x8m, 1,6 tief), der das Wasser von dort ca. 50cm über Wasseroberfläche quasi in einen "oberirdischen" Teich  pumpte der aus mehreren Stufen bestand, ich meine es waren drei. Alle waren nahezu komplett bewachsen, der Boden war eine Schräge aus der er "alle paar Wochen" Mulm/Schlamm vom tiefsten Punkt am Ende jeder Stufe absaugen würde. Er war sehr begeistert und zutiefst überzeugt da auch andere Familienmitglieder ihre Teiche so filtern würden.
Andererseits sehe ich hier und woanders aufwendige Systeme bei denen das Wasser in Drainagerohre gepumpt wird, inkl. Reinigungs- Spülöffnungen ect. bei denen gegen Einsickerung/Verschlammung die Rohre abgedeckt werden und mit verschiedenen Stein-Blähtonschichten verfüllt werden.
Gibt es hier Mitglieder die mit beiden Systemen Erfolg haben oder kann man rigeros sagen das die einfachere Variante kaum/weniger Reinigungswirkung hat?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass sich das Wasser den einfacheren Weg sucht wenn man nur einen Graben bepflanzt, das Wasser in die eine Ecke pumpt und an der anderen auslaufen lässt!? Würde es Sinn machen das Wasser "hin und her" zu zwingen?

Wenn ich mir die (in meinen Augen) wahnsinnig aufwendigen Teiche inkl. Technik ansehe, kann ich verstehen dass Einige nun mit den Augen rollen... ;-)

Gruß, Bernd


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Sep. 2018)

großzügige Kies- Blähton oder irgendwas-Schüttungen im Teich können sich irgendwann mit Mulm zusetzen.
Das ist dann irgendwann Schwarzschlamm.
Es gibt oder gab mal ein paar Berichte dazu- Teichmeister
Die Idee von Teichmeister über Drainagen das Wasser in Kiesschüttungen zu drücken......dann ist aber der Dreck noch lange nicht weg.....

Besser die Idee in Anlehnung an NG mit dem Pflanzenfilterteich....lehmhaltiger, humusfreier Sand als Substrat und dem Stufenprofil...
Bei drei Stufen z.B. -30 -60 -90 -60 -30 kommt man auf eine Breite von 3m....
In der mittleren Stufe -90 kann man dann irgendwann den Mulm mit einem Teichsauger (Impellersauger wie Schlammuli) raussaugen....oder man baut am Boden der Stufe entsprechende BA- Bodenabläufe ein....

Die ZST- Kiste von NG mit den 50mm Schiebern wäre mir pers. nix...
Bei NG im Forum kamen manche mit der Technik nicht klar- die Skimmer zogen nicht zufriedenstellend...man soll dann die BA drosseln...
Irgendwie passen dort Pumpleistung und Verrohrungsdimensionen nicht ganz zusammen.....
Die Skimmer welche dort an die ZST angeschlossen werden sind ggf. Skimmer der Firme Messner, die nicht für den "Schwerkraftbetrieb" vorgesehen waren, sondern als direkt gepumpte Skimmer:
Skimmer- Pumpe- Filter
Einige haben dann später noch einen extra Skimmer, Pumpe und Filter nachgekauft....

Bachlauf mit Brücke und Förderhöhe....
irgendwo in meiner NG Baudoku findest Du meinen "Bachlauf" und die Brücke hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/brückenideen-gesucht.47585/page-10#post-561693

Ich benötige ich keine große Förderhöhe....
Nachteil von Bachläufen in den Teich ist, daß diese in Bezug auf eine Kreisströmung im Wasser ineffektiv sind- sehe ich ja schön bei mir....
Besser wären immer Rückläufe per Flansch und Rohrbogen...
Der Filterteich an sich ist ja schon ein Bachlauf...wenn es örtlich passt- dort die Brücke rüber...

Förderhöhe würde ich immer vermeiden.....kostet Energie...Motorpumpen würde ich ebenfalls versuchen zu vermeiden....

Ich kann nur empfehlen, immer von der Verrohrung her zukunftsorientiert zu bauen......es muß ja nicht immer gleich die teure Filtertechnik sein...aber es kann später bei Bedarf (den man ja jetzt noch nicht kennt und nur ahnt) immer gut sein, wenn man an Saug- und Rücklaufleitungen nichts mehr ändern muß..

Alles von der Verrohrung Vorbereiten auf Schwerkraftfilteranlage...
Abfolge
Saugleitungen kein Rohr kleiner KG110....Platz halten für ggf. einen späteren mech. Filter.......Pumpe oder Luftheber....kleine LH Einblaskammer...Filterteich...Rückläufe gleich Anzahl und Dimension der Saugleitungen...
--------

Dein Teich sieht doch nett aus. Schön natürlich und klares Wasser.....Fische sieht man ja auch...

Warum ändern- was soll besser werden?
Oder denkst Du an "Koi"- Besatz oder Nutzung zum Schwimmen?


----------



## klabautermann (14. Sep. 2018)

Danke für die Einschätzung!
Die kleinen Schieber ließen mich auch die Stirn runzeln, aber wenn von NG dann muss es ja taugen ;-) Meine Intention das zu benutzen ist, dass ich keine Löcher in der Folie haben möchte. (werde aber mal nach den von dir angesprochenen Probs googlen)
Dein Hinweis auf -30 -60 -90....versteh ich nicht ganz (den Aufbau). Ist das die Geschichte wo die Pflanzen in Körben im Wasser hängen und nur über die nach unten durchhängenden Wurzel gefiltert wird? Das wäre dann ein V-Profil (von der Seite) Wasser in Stufe eins "-30" rein und am Ende wieder raus? 
Mich lässt die "Lufthebergeschichte" nicht los wenn sie tatsächlich so viel weniger Strom benötigt aber ich muss mich erst mehr belesen bezgl. "Hebehöhe"...das Wasser muss ja "hoch" in den Filtergraben damit es wieder zurücklaufen kann...Ja, ich habe keinerlei Ahnung davon... 

Ja, der Teich ist nett, danke...aber ich möchte tatsächlich mal eintauchen, von schwimmen kann keine Rede sein bei der Größe, Kois auf keinen Fall!!! Schön wäre eine etwas größere Wasserlandschaft im Garten und den Verzicht auf die Filterkiste die ich im Frühling/Sommer manchmal alle 2-3 Wochen reinigen muss.

Gruß und ein schönes Wochenende!

Bernd


----------



## klabautermann (23. Sep. 2018)

Hallo!
Gestern wurde mit den ersten leichten Erdarbeiten begonnen. Die Holzterrasse und die kleine Schiefertrockenmauer sind dem zum Opfer gefallen, ein Baumstumpf musste  ausgegraben werden...
Als nächstes werden Granitkantensteine gesetzt um das Terrassenpflaster abzustützen. Um die definitive Oberkante der Wasseroberfläche festzulegen werde ich nun mit einer kleinen Schlauchwasserwaage einige Pflöcke in den Garten schlagen um ein Gefühl zu bekommen wie es später "aussieht".
Die Höhe des Filtergraben wird ca.20cm über dem Teich liegen, der Aufbau/das Profil des FG bereitet mir noch Kopfschmerzen...

Eine weitere Frage: Würden die Pflanzen einen Winter in einem 50cm hohem Swimmingpool überstehen, oder gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten?
Gruß, Bernd


----------



## klabautermann (23. Sep. 2018)

ach ja, der alte Filter ist auch erstmal umgezogen um Platz zu schaffen...


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Sep. 2018)

Die Lufthebergeschichte und sparsames Pumpen generell funktioniert nur in einem Schwerkraftfiltersystem ohne große Förderhöhen sinnvoll....ich schätze mal je nach Konstrukt bis maximal 20...25cm Förderhöhe an der Pumpe...

Je weniger, desto effektiver.....vermutlich genügen selbst mit einem "automatisch sich abreingenden Filter" Förderhöhen von 5...10cm...wenn man z.B. 5cm Schaltdiff.zum abreingen einstellt....

Dazu muß an aber alle Saug- und Rücklaufleitungen vernünftig dimensionieren....
Engstellen wie Saugleitungen, Schieber etc... kleiner 100mm fallen da komplett aus.

Schmutzsaugleitungen kleiner 100mm .... sind ebenso Fehlkonstrukte- insbesondere an Teichen im Freien mit Laubeintrag etc....
Siebbleche oder Körbe am Anfang der Saugleitungen sind ebenso nicht clever....
Fadenalgen, Laub....und tauchen ist angesagt- und das nicht unbedingt immer ab 25° Wassertemp..

Der Schmutz soll ja möglichst barrierefrei weggesaugt und zentral entsorgt werden.
Pumpen nur im Klarwasser hinter dem mech. Filter (egal welches Konstrukt)

Jetzt kanns Du ja überlegen, ob Filtersysteme, Produkte von Firma x oder y gut durchdacht sind.

Die Stufen sind im Filterteich so konzipiert....dort kommt lehmhaltiger Sand als Pflanzsubstrat rein...vieleicht 10cm....
Pflanzenfilterteiche können aber an Koiteichen mit Futtereinwurf schnelll an ihre Grenzen kommen...und werden nie die Menge an "Dünger" in Pflanzenmasse einbinden, die da anfällt.


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Sep. 2018)

Noch eins...
Der Wasserspiegel im Pflanzenfilterteich ist bei mir nur ca. 2..3cm höher als im Teich selber..weil ich auch dort die Rückläufe passend zum Fördervolumen was dort durchläuft gebaut habe....

Ich könnte noch auf 1cm reduzieren....wenn ich die kurzen Verjüngungen am Teicheinlauf nicht hätte...aber so habe ich etwas mehr Einströmgeschwindigkeit..

Ich betreibe den Pflanzenfilterteich aber im Rücklauf nach TF- LH-Bio mit "Klarwasser"...und einem Teil des Rücklaufstromes.


----------



## klabautermann (23. Sep. 2018)

Also ist die NG-Geschichte mit der ZST absoluter "Kappes" ...oder nicht "Stand der Technik"?  Würde die gleiche "Bauhöhe" (OK Wasser) mit einem "Dammdurchbruch" zum Filterteich mehr Sinn machen ohne die ZST-Kiste? ...und dann am Ende des FT klares Wasser in den Teich zurückpumpen besser sein? Bachlauf muss ich nicht haben, der Sinn der größeren/schnelleren Strömung mittels Rohr ist einleuchtend.
Gibt es ein Foto/Zeichnung eines Filtergraben aus dem ich das Profil erkennen kann, scheinbar ich bin zu dumm um was zu finden...
Ist eine Filtergrabentiefe von 80cm ausreichend, oder friert mir alles an Pflanzen kaputt (Standort Kreis RE). Wir haben den Teich nun schon viele Jahre und bis auf "Mulmalgen" bei Sonnenschein auch superklares Wasser bis in ca. 150-160cm Tiefe mit dem normalen 4Kammerfilter, aber der Umbau, bzw. die Vergrößerung und die damit einhergehenden Herausforderungen sind nicht trivial wenn man über keinerlei Wissen/Erfahrung diesbezüglich verfügt...


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Sep. 2018)

Wenn in der Filterabfolge nach dem Teich erst der Pflanzenfilterteich kommt, dann lagert sich dort alles ab...Pflanzenreste...Sediment, Fisch AA...
All das ist nicht aus dem Wasser raus, sondern immernoch im Kreislauf drin....bis jemand sich durch die Pflanzen wühlt und Biomasse entsorgt...

Wenn in der Filterabfolge erst ein mech. Filter, die Pumpe und bei Fischteichen das Bioabteil kommt- und dann der Pflanzenfilter durchströmt wird, hat dieser "nur noch die Aufgabe" als Bioabteil zu dienen, um ggf. dem Wasser Nährstoffe zu entziehen und somit die einzelligen Algen zu benachteiligen...
Das entsorgen der Biomasse ist ggf. nicht so oft notwendig....

Unten habe ich meine Signatur...dort findest Du einiges zu meinem Teichbau- und auch Profile vom Teich und Filtergraben- ebenso meine Verrohrungsfehler....etc..
Ich pers, würde den Schwimm- Teich nicht mehr in den Profilen mit den 3 Stufen bauen...

Meine Filtergrabenprofile sind Eigenkreation in Anlehnung an....
80cm Tiefe reicht.
Aber sieh auf den Profilquerschnitt...bei z.B: -30 -60 -80 -60 -30 muss der FT 3m breit sein...
Wer nich soviel Platz in der Breite hat, der kann ggf. etwas weniger Profilstufen einbauen.

Die mittlere Rinne ist aber sinnvoll zum Sediment absaugen (das bildet sich auch im FT selber- oder es geht auch immer Feinstsediment durch Filteranlagen durch).

Bei schmalerem FT wegen Platzmangel würde ich dann ggf. -50cm -80 -50 bauen.
Ist alles "Frostsicher" für Pflanzen. gerade die wichtigen UW- Pflanzen kommen mit -50 gut klar..
Riesenhechtkraut müsste es auch schaffen (bei mir auf -60).

Um in FT geringe Strömugsgeschwindgkeiten zu haben....kann es sinnvoll sein diesen mittig einzuspeisen und an den Enden gehen die Rückläufe in den Filterteich per Rohr und Flansche z.B.

Einen Dammdurchbruch benötigt man nicht... ist nur Faltenpestilenz, wenn man eine große Folie einbaut.. was ich auch nicht mehr machen würde- genauso wie vermörteln...


----------



## klabautermann (23. Sep. 2018)

DANKE! für die Erklärungen! Ich werde erstmal die besagten Erdarbeiten weiterverfolgen und die Teichhöhe bestimmen...anschließend in mich gehen, noch viel lesen/googlen und mich wieder melden wenn´s weitergeht.
Schönen Restsonntag noch!


----------



## klabautermann (28. Feb. 2019)

Tach zusammen  wollte mal kurzen Rapport geben...
Nachdem ich im Herbst ja fleissig war , musste der "Umbau" nun erstmal ruhen, dafür war der Blick in den verschneiten Garten auch hübsch.
Mittlerweile  bin ich recht weit gekommen, und konnte heute die Pumpe einschalten um zu sehen ob´s klappt mit den beiden "Teichen", es klappt! Hatte zu Beginn noch in einer Ecke etwas Luft und die Pumpe zog mir den Filtergraben"leer", und brachte dafür den eigentlichen Teich zum überlaufen,sodass der "automatische" Rücklauf nicht funktionierte, jetzt ist´s ok!.
Noch viel Fein- und Fleißarbeit für die nächsten Wochen. Wege und Treppenstufen "in schön" machen, Filtergraben ordentlich einrichten und bepflanzen....und gespannt sein ob sich die ganze Arbeit gelohnt hat. Ziel war/ist es ja keinen zusätzlichen mechanischen Filter mehr zu haben der gereinigt werden muss.
Unter dem kleinen Holzsteg ist Platz für die Naturagart Zielsaugtechnik, hier habe ich momentan einfach ein Rohr verbaut das beide Teiche verbindet inkl. Grobfilter damit die Fische nicht rüber in den FG schwimmen, "Ansaugung" erfolgt in der Tiefe.
Der größere Teich  wird in der Zukunft (evt. im nächsten Herbst) noch etwas vergrößert, dann kommt auch NG-Kiste rein, solnage will ich erstmal alles laufen und sprießen lassen...

Bis dahin und Gruß aus RE!
Achso, falls jemand beim Teichgartenfrühjahrsputz noch Pflanzen übrig hat ....


----------



## ThorstenC (1. März 2019)

klabautermann schrieb:


> Die kleinen Schieber ließen mich auch die Stirn runzeln, aber wenn von NG dann muss es ja taugen ;-)






klabautermann schrieb:


> Also ist die NG-Geschichte mit der ZST absoluter "Kappes" ...oder nicht "Stand der Technik"?






klabautermann schrieb:


> Unter dem kleinen Holzsteg ist Platz für die Naturagart Zielsaugtechnik




Gut, daß die Folie nicht vermörtelt wurde!


----------



## klabautermann (3. Mai 2019)

Hallo!
kurzes Update.
Mittlerweile bin ich weitergekommen und es geht in die Bauendphase. Spannend dabei für mich wie es sich mit dem Filterteich entwickelt. Für diesen habe ich Glück gehabt und konnte bei mir in der Nähe bei einer Teichaufgabe Pflanzen bekommen die sich prächtig entwickeln!
Für den Filterteich habe ich noch eine "Idee", dass ich die ersten Zwei Meter "abtrennen" werde (nur mit kleinem Überlauf) um den Schlamm/Mulm sich nicht komplett verteilen zu lassen, ist vermutlich einfacher mit der Reinigung/Entfernung des Schlamms.
Wenn´s gar nicht funktionieren sollte, habe ich die unterirdische Verrohrung so vorbereitet, dass ich einen "normalen" Filter ziwschen Teich und FG "schalten" kann.

Ich wünsche Allen eine schöne Gartensaison!

Gruß, Bernd


----------



## klabautermann (26. Juni 2019)

Hallo!
Update Nr.2.

Alle Pflanzen wachsen prächtig, leider kommen die Krebsscheren die unter! Wasser blühen nicht an die Oberfläche (haben sich prächtig vermehrt!)
Der Filtergraben funktioniert bis jetzt prächtig, wobei es nun dort mit den sehr heißen Tagen Fadenalgen gibt die ich 2x die Woche mit der Hand raushole.
Der eigentliche "Teich" (wo die __ Krebsschere drin sind, mehr als 20Jahre alt!) wird im Herbst etwas vergrößert, Kanten begradigt und die Absaugtechnik optimiert, da hatte ich bei dem Wetter keine Lust mehr zu...und genieße diesen Sommer erstmal...
Gruß, Bernd


----------



## klabautermann (5. Mai 2020)

Hallo!
Da ich heute eine Anfrage wg. des FTs bekam hier nochmal zwei Bilder. Teichwasser nach wie vor immer sauber und klar. Zu Beginn der Filterstrecke hab ich eine einzelne Kammer eingeschweisst/geklebt um groben Schmutz gezielt zu sammeln und absaugen zu können, von hier aus geht´s dann in den FT und wieder retour in den Teich.
Im Nachhinein würde ich direkt zu Beginn eine "Grobfilterung" planen, aber man lernt nur durch Schmerzen (und Arbeit)  
Der Teich bleibt wegen anderer Projekte auch dieses Jahr unangetastet und wird (noch) nicht vergrößert, es gibt auch ein Leben neben dem Teich...
Gruß, Bernd


----------



## klabautermann (5. Juli 2020)

Moin!
Kleines update...
Die Entscheidung den Teich etwas zu vergrößern ist nun final gefallen und wird im Herbst umgesetzt. Den Filtergraben werde ich beibehalten, nicht nur weil er gut aussieht 
Das Teichwasser ist glasklar obwohl der Teich ständig in der Sonne ohne jegliche Beschattung liegt. Wie ich eine "Vorfilterung" (vor FG) umsetze, dazu muss ich mich erstmal 
schlaulesen. Momentan sauge ich alle 4-8Wochen den weichen Mulm vom Boden der bei heißen Temperaturen langsam aufsteigt, ihr wisst was ich meine...
Der Teich wird zwischen den Wegen die Breite behalten, aber nach hinten hin (zum Liegestuhl) verlängert. Die Seiten werden steiler geformt und es soll eine kleine Leiter integriert werden. Es wird kein richtiger Schwimmteich werden, aber mal kurz zur Abkühlung rein und 2-3 Schwimmzüge sollte möglich sein.
Ich habe letztens ein Schwimmteichprojekt gesehen bei dem im Prinzip ein Loch gegraben wurde, Fließ und Folie rein und darin aus Holz ein Becken "gezimmert" wurde welches unter der Wasseroberfläche blieb,drumherum mit Kies aufgefüllt,  das sah auch spannend aus und wäre noch eine Alternative zum "Innenausbau" ;-)
Einen schönen Sonntag!
Gruß, Bernd


----------



## klabautermann (20. Okt. 2020)

Moin!
Es geht weiter, die Baustelle ist eröffnet 
Heute Teichwasser ausgepumpt und Sumpfecke ausgegraben. Filtergraben abgeschiebert damit die Pflanzen im Wasser stehen bleiben. Für die Restpflanzen habe ich auf der Wiese ein kleines "Becken" gebastelt damit auch die nicht komplett trocken fallen, ein weiterer Teil in Speißfässern gelagert. Folie war gestern Abend dann auch demontiert und kleingeschnitten.
Die Umrisse werden beibehalten, in der Länge wird er ein wenig vergrößert, Seiten steiler und der Rest begradigt damit man besser planschen kann.
Jetzt einen Termin mit meinen fleißigen Helfern abstimmen und einen Container bestellen, ich werde weiter berichten...
Die Teichfolie war übrigens mindestens 30-35Jahre alt (vom vorherigen Hausbesitzer eingebracht), kein bischen spröde, relativ geschmeidig und war ohne Fliess verlegt!
Das werden auch meine erste Fragen zum Umbau. Welche Folie nehmen, welches Fliess, wo günstig kaufen, verlegen wollen wir selber!
Gruß, Bernd


----------



## klabautermann (21. Okt. 2020)

Wenn man so davorsteht vor dem "Loch",  kriegt man nur Dummheiten in den Kopf  (hellblaue Linie)

Die Teichrandbefestigung mit der alten Folie hatte ich mit einem Kleber auf Beton und am Holzsteg mit einer geschraubten Leiste bewerkstelligt.
Am liebsten würde ich den Weg schmaler machen und einen breiten Granitstein als Kante verwenden. Die Frage ist wie macht man den Folienanschluß?
Wenn die Gehwegplatte ein Stück (ca. 5cm) drüberragt sieht´s sauber aus, aber es ergibt eine "hohe Kante" (Platte+Sicherheitsreserve damit das Wasser nicht hinter die Folie schwappt + Wasserstand auf und nieder). Den Naturstein würde ich gern auf die Folie betonieren, der würde dann aber "im Wasser" liegen, >geht das langfristig gut?<
Hoffe die Skizze spiegelt wieder was ich meine...
Gruß, Bernd

Edit sagt noch: Die grauen Gehwegplatten sind 50x50cm um mal einen Massstab zu haben


----------



## Sonnengruesser (22. Okt. 2020)

klabautermann schrieb:


> Den Naturstein würde ich gern auf die Folie betonieren, der würde dann aber "im Wasser" liegen, >geht das langfristig gut?<


Das gleiche hab ich mich auch gefragt. Ich __ senke deshalb (und auch wegen Skimmervereisung) im Winter den Wasserspiegel ab, so dass die Steine trocken sind. Hab aber erst einen Winter hinter mir.


----------



## klabautermann (22. Okt. 2020)

Sonnengruesser schrieb:


> Das gleiche hab ich mich auch gefragt. Ich __ senke deshalb (und auch wegen Skimmervereisung) im Winter den Wasserspiegel ab, so dass die Steine trocken sind. Hab aber erst einen Winter hinter mir.



Das ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit ;-)
Alternativ würde mir nur das Uferbefestigungsband von Naturgart einfallen, aber das sieht im unbegrünten Bereich aus wie ne Fußleiste am Teich


----------



## klabautermann (27. Okt. 2020)

Moin!
Gibt es zu dem Naturagart Folienrechner (asymetrisch) noch Alternativen anderer Anbieter mit guten Erfahrungen in Bezug auf Folienqualität?
Haben am WE den Teich nachgearbeitet, ein bischen Feinschliff fehlt noc, es geht aber voran...
Gruß, Bernd


----------



## PeBo (27. Okt. 2020)

Beim letzten Umbau habe ich mir die Folie direkt vom Hersteller kommen lassen. Dabei habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Polygard gemacht. Schnelle und zuverlässige Lieferung bei guter Qualität. Die Folie hat sich exzellent einlegen und verarbeiten lassen. Allerdings war es da auch 15 Grad wärmer.
Selbst die Folie rechteckig am Stück würde vermutlich um einiges günstiger werden.

Gruß Peter


----------



## klabautermann (27. Okt. 2020)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Ich muss mal schauen ob ich 1mm oder 1,5mm Folie nehme, der Gewichtsunterschied ist schon beachtlich (96kg / 138kg), muss das Zeug  weit schleppen...
Kann man das  Polypropylenvlies auch mit dem Heissluftfön untereinander "schweissen" und ans Ufer (teils Beton) vermutlich mit Kleber (welcher) anheften?

Sorry für doofe Fragen...hab noch nie ne Teichfolie verlegt...*
Gruß, Bernd

* edit: doch den Filtergraben ;-)


----------



## klabautermann (3. Nov. 2020)

So Vlies ist drin, am WE geht´s mit der Folie los...
Die Lieferung von Polygard war übrigens sehr fix. Am Freitag bestellt, online überwiesen, und gestern Abend stand der DHL-LKW vor der Tür, leider wollte er mir seinen Hubwagen nicht hier lassen ;-)....ist schon n Brocken die Folie mit knapp 100kg.
In den nächsten Tagen werde ich mal üben mit Folie schweissen, mindestens die Falten anheften.
Der Teich hat jetzt ein Volumen von ca. 24000l, dafür möchte ich mir noch eine neue Pumpe kaufen. Gibt´s da Empfehlungen?
Gruß, Bernd


----------



## klabautermann (9. Nov. 2020)

kleines update.
Folie "legen" im November?...never ever again! was für ein K(r)ampf...
Ärgerlich ist die Fügequalität der Folie. Bei der einen Schweißnaht steht eine "Fahne" von gut 15mm nach innen hoch, auf der Rückseite ist es perfekt geschweißt.
Wäre eine Einstellungssache der Maschinen beim Hersteller (Auskunft lt. Telefonat). Wäre die Folie nicht schon "in der Grube" gelegen hätte ich sie auf den Anhänger geschmissen und hingebracht. Im Telefonat wurde mir schon erläutert dass das kein Grund zur Reklamation wäre...


----------



## troll20 (9. Nov. 2020)

Mit dem Heißluft Schweißgerät vom Verleiher nachschweißen.
Zur Not bei einem Dachdecker nachfragen. Und danach mit Nahtklebeband überkleben.


----------



## klabautermann (9. Nov. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Mit dem Heißluft Schweißgerät vom Verleiher nachschweißen.
> Zur Not bei einem Dachdecker nachfragen. Und danach mit Nahtklebeband überkleben.



Ich habe hier n alten,  kleinen Heissluftfön von Leister, leider keine Düse. Meine Schweißversuche an Reststücken waren...suboptimal, hält teilweise, sieht aber unschön aus, auch neben den Löchern . Bin handwerklich eigentlich fit, aber PVC Schweissen ist nicht meins. PVC Schweissquellkleber, oder Quellschweisskleber!?...den setze ich momentan ein.
Welches Nahtklebeband kannst du empfehlen?...das wird nötig werden....

Gruß, Bernd


----------



## troll20 (9. Nov. 2020)

Quellschweißmittel ansetzen?
Nahtklebeband am besten vom gleichen Hersteller wie die Folie.


----------



## samorai (10. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Bernd!
Beschaffe dir die richtige Duese, dann geht es einfacher. 
Ausserdem musst du zuerst hinter der eigentlichen Naht Hefter setzen oder du ziehst etwas schneller nur so das die Folie aneinander klebt. 
Erst dann würd die eigentliche Naht davor gesetzt. 
Und du brauchst einen geraden Roller um die Naht unter Druck zu sammen fügen.
Das heißt es muss an der Naht ein wenig Material raus gequetscht werden. 
Es ist glänzend und brauch nur 0,2 bis 0,3 mm dick sein Hauptsache es wird etwas Material rausgedrueckt. 
Mit dem Roller arbeitest du vertikal und horizontal je nach dem wie kleine Fältchen entstehen.

Von Hefter bis zur Naht ist der Abstand gerade mal 1cm. 

Quellschweissmittel entfernt Dreck und entfettet, ist ein Muß vor dem Schweißen. Trägt man mit einem Lappen auf und wischt man mit einem anderen Lappen wieder ab.

Temperatur am Gerät (das heißt Leisner) ca 360 °C, am besten an Wind stillen Tagen, denn der Wind entzieht dir die Wärme und du schweißt mal zu kalt oder zu warm. 

Falls noch Fragen offen sind schreib.


----------



## klabautermann (12. Nov. 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Schweißtipps! Ich habe noch geübt (mit ausgeliehenem Gerät vom Nachbarn des Nachbarn) aber PVC und ich werden "in der Grube" keine Freunde. Auf dem Tisch, alles glatt, grade und mit festem Untergrund hat´s "geklappt"...aber in der Grube mit Flies hab ich kein Gefühl entwickeln können.
Ich habe zwei 90Grad Ecken nun eingeschnitten und geklebt. ca.20-30cm überlappend und 3 "Dichtungsebenen" ;-) (zwei Raupen Universalkleber und am Rand mit PVC Kleber, beides vom Folienhersteller)
Die Verbindung zum Filterteich (Flansch) habe ich gestern bereits eingeklebt, heute hieß es "Wasser Marsch" bis zur oberen "Pflanzebene". Momentan überlege ich noch ob ich "Pflanzkisten" aus frischem Lärchenholz baue die permanent unter Wasser liegen werden, ich werde berichten...
Lessons learned: Nix mehr mit so vielen Ecken, Kanten und Rundungen graben...und keine Folie legen wenn´s kalt wird :-(
Mit den verbliebenen Falten kann ich gut leben, nun hoffe ich dass der Wasserspiegel nicht plötzlich sinkt 
Ziel ist es nun, noch dieses Jahr die Restpflanzen wieder einzubringen damit´s im Frühjahr gut starten kann.
Gruß, Bernd


----------



## samorai (12. Nov. 2020)

Ich denke auch schweißen ist kompliziert und eine doppelte Klebenaht tut es auch und ist dazu noch viel leichter.


----------



## DbSam (12. Nov. 2020)

Hhhhmmm, über solchen Pfusch hätte ich geflucht wie ein Rohrspatz ...
Dann hätte ich den Mann meiner Frau mit einem Teppichmesser in die Spur geschickt und der arme Kerl hätte den überstehenden Rand abschneiden müssen.
Von innen angesetzt und einfach vorsichtig ziehen ...

Ich wüsste nicht, was man dort mit einer zusätzlichen Schweißnaht verbessern könnte.

VG Carsten


----------



## klabautermann (13. Nov. 2020)

Ich habe auch geflucht und eine telefonische Empfehlung auf Mindestanforderungen im Qualitätssicherungssystem beim Hersteller hingewiesen...
Die Rückseite ist wie gesagt komplett verschweißt, insofern sehe ich kein Dichtheitsproblem.
Da es nur ein optischer Schaden ist und ich auch nicht der Hübscheste bin, passen wir, die Folie und ich, gut zusammen 

Gruß und schönes Wochenende!
PS: Wasserstand hält!


----------



## klabautermann (24. Nov. 2020)

Ein letztes Update in diesem Jahr.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass ich es dieses Jahr soweit schaffe, aber ich bin fast fertig! Der Teich ist nun bereit für die Winterruhe, die Pumpe lass ich noch laufen bis zum ersten richtigen Frost. Ein paar Pflanzen sind im hinteren Bereich eingesetzt, die Randbepflanzung noch nicht, da ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob ich das Experiment mit "Holzkästen unter Wasser" machen soll oder doch auf eckige Pflanzkübel zurückgreife die auch schon vor dem Umbau am Rand standen.
Teichtiefe ist nun ca. 1.50m.
Im Frühjahr werde ich den Filtergraben noch ein bischen "umstrukturieren", heißt Pflanzen teilen, umsetzen und zwei, drei Stück sind noch in Pflanzkörben die sollen da raus. Weiterhin soll die 230V Pumpe durch eine 12V Variante ersetzt werden da muss ich mich erstmal belesen. Eine kleine Einstiegshilfe aus Edelstahl/Hartholz wird noch gebaut und der Sommer 2021 kann kommen ;-)

Ich bedanke mich bei Allen die mir mit Tipps zur Seite standen!

Gruß und einen ruhigen, gesunden Jahresabschluß!

Bernd


----------



## Ida17 (24. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Bernd,

hab hier mal heimlich mitgelesen und mitgefiebert 
Deine Anlage gefällt mir sehr gut, tolle Sache wie Du den Teich erweitert hast. Deine Flucherei hat sich also gelohnt 
Der Winter wird sicherlich lang, also lass den kreativen Ideen freien Lauf (bspw. Durchbruch zum Filtergraben unter Wasser für noch mehr Badespaß *duck und wech* )


----------



## klabautermann (24. Nov. 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Deine Anlage gefällt mir sehr gut, tolle Sache wie Du den Teich erweitert hast. Deine Flucherei hat sich also gelohnt
> Der Winter wird sicherlich lang, also lass den kreativen Ideen freien Lauf (bspw. Durchbruch zum Filtergraben unter Wasser für noch mehr Badespaß *duck und wech* )



Danke! 
Ist natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit den Riesenschwimmteichen die man hier immer wieder bestaunen kann, aber für unser schmales Grundstück (mit knapp700qm) eine gangbare Lösung ohne Chlorbecken. So kann man Abends mal kurz "abtauchen" im Sommer, dafür war´s gedacht..und ...hab ich nicht irgendwo noch ein ferngesteuertes U-Boot !? 

Die kreativen Ideen gehen demnächst eher in Richtung Wohnmobil ...

Gruß, Bernd


----------



## dasHirschl (11. Dez. 2020)

Perfekt umgesetzt...


----------



## klabautermann (22. Dez. 2020)

dasHirschl schrieb:


> Perfekt umgesetzt...


Vielen Dank!


----------



## klabautermann (15. Mai 2022)

Moin liebe Algenliebhaber...ähh Teichbesitzer ;-)
Kleines update...
Dieses Jahr hab ich SEHR viele Algen die bei Sonnenschein an die Oberfläche kommen, die letzten Jahre war es ertragbar, dieses Jahr eher nicht.
Da ich keinen Skimmer verbaut habe sammelte ich bisher das aufgeschwommene Zeug immer mit einem feinen Kescher ab, dies mutiert zur Tagesaufgabe obwohl ich regelmäßig mit dem Pondovac4 absauge.
Gestern habe ich mir mit Tauchpumpe, einem geschlitzten Eimer und einer "Gelben Tonne" mit Filtermatten einen "Schnellfilter" gebastelt der natürlich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist, aber etwas Abhilfe geschaffen hat.
Mein Teich liegt ganztägig in der Sonne, es gibt keine Fische, eigentlich ordentlich Pflanzen, aber das Problem ist momentan arg.
Habe schon über einen Poolroboter sinniert den man stundenweise fahren lässt, aber die Dinger kosten ja ein kleines Vermögen...und ob`s wirklich hilft...
Vielleicht hat noch jemand einen Tipp...
LG aus der Sonne, Bernd


----------



## PeBo (15. Mai 2022)

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir einen großen Schwimmskimmer holen, der wenigstens den aufsteigenden Mulm von der Oberfläche einfängt. Den kannst du entweder festbinden oder frei Kreise ziehen lassen. Natürlich muss da zur Zeit auch täglich der Korb geleert werden, aber der Aufwand hält sich in Grenzen. Empfehlung: Oase SwimSkim 50

Ich weiß nicht, ob bei dir, wie bei Naturagart üblich, vom Teich in den Filtergraben gesaugt wird. Wenn ja, kannst du ein Schott einbauen, welches dann bei Bedarf Oberflächenwasser in deinen Filtergraben leitet. Dann hast du den Mulm halt dort, aber die Teichoberfläche ist clean.

Gruß Peter


----------



## klabautermann (15. Mai 2022)

Hall!
Skimmer könnte ich noch am "Holzsteg" einbauen und in die "Saugleitung" Richtung FG einbinden. Bei den Schwimmskimmern liest man bei ebay Kleinanzei... dass die nach relativ kurzer Zeit wieder verkauft werden, deshalb mein Verdacht dass die nix taugen !? Mulm im FG wär top  
Wo ich grad hier bin,...jemand ne Empfehlung für eine leistungsstarke, günstige  Pumpe?
Gruß, Bernd


----------

